
Robocaller spoofed real numbers to avoid angry call-backs to his own phone - petethomas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/robocaller-spoofed-real-numbers-to-avoid-angry-call-backs-to-his-own-phone/
======
jiveturkey
good.

I am overwhelmed with these. I just installed Hiya on iOS (11). It's not good
enough because I can't put in a wildcard to block entire ranges.

Also you can't block VM and Verizon won't turn it off, so I'll have to fill my
mailbox to capacity.

Still, it's not enough yet to push me to Google Voice.

